# Where Does the Glue Go?--Mortise and Tenon



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I found this Popular Woodworking video "Where Does the Glue Go" very helpful.

Charles


----------



## Eagle174 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, very helpful!
JC


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for posting. I'll be gluing up my first tenons soon and I would have used option 3.

BJ


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks appreciate the link it was helpful.


----------

